# Italy



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

I am going to Italy next week Sicily Palermo Have been searching the web for local yarn shops most in northern Italy Has any one been to Sicily and are aware of any yarn shops Did read to go to local street markets would appreciate any advice


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Lucky you - I'd love to go to Sicily - I think they may all be too busy eating their lovely fresh produce (specially fish) to have time to knit - perhaps you could try spaghetti.........................?


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

This might be a good place to start - knitmap.com
Of course, I would make sure the yarn shops are still in business before going to them.
I used this site when I went to Ireland and information seemed to be pretty accurate.
Have fun and I'm so jealous. I love Italy!


----------



## 6Ply (Oct 19, 2016)

I stayed in Palermo a few years ago. Unfortunately I didn't find any yarn shops there, which struck me as odd, because nearby Milan and Rome are cities famed for their iconic status in the fashion universe! Sicily is quite a small island, with a lot of areas of natural beauty. Luckily I had bought a suitcase filled with yarn purchased in London before flying to Italy, so I had plenty to do ????
My sister lives in mainland Italy and is a keen dressmaker. She has to buy a lot of her fabrics online....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

ellisretired said:


> I am going to Italy next week Sicily Palermo Have been searching the web for local yarn shops most in northern Italy Has any one been to Sicily and are aware of any yarn shops Did read to go to local street markets would appreciate any advice


I got some at the markets, but had no luck in finding any yarn shops in the Partanna area. You might have more luck in Palermo.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

I found this one for you: "Mazzara Antica Merceria". The address is Via Francesco Lo Jacono 49/51, Palermo 90144. Lots of times you can find yarn in a well-stocked "merceria" (pronounced mer-cher-ee-ah). A merceria is a shop selling haberdashery and lots of them stock wool. I buy all my yarn at various "mercerie" here in Rome. There should be lots of them in Palermo. Try asking at your hotel. Good luck and I hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you so much for your information greatly appreciate your time and effort and will differently take your advice will try to post pictures when I get back


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you I have tried knit map but could not find anything but thanks for your effort


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

An after-thought: If you go to Facebook and type the name of this shop in their search bar, you'll find lots of photos of the shop and what they sell. Looks to me like they have good yarn stock. Kathy



kathy1941 said:


> I found this one for you: "Mazzara Antica Merceria". The address is Via Francesco Lo Jacono 49/51, Palermo 90144. Lots of times you can find yarn in a well-stocked "merceria" (pronounced mer-cher-ee-ah). A merceria is a shop selling haberdashery and lots of them stock wool. I buy all my yarn at various "mercerie" here in Rome. There should be lots of them in Palermo. Try asking at your hotel. Good luck and I hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you I will do that


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

I translated 'yarn shop' into italian, googled it, and came up with this url:

http://palermo.paginegialle.it/sicilia/palermo/filati.html


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

P.S.
yarn = filati
shop = bottega


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

thank you how did you get to be so smart never would have thought of doing what you did it will be a great help and if I get to some of these I will have them add them to knit map


----------



## Wooli (Jul 18, 2016)

Have a wonderful time!


----------

